# Cashville 24hr Scale Trans-am Enduro Info And Sign Up



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Its finally done...

CASHVILLE 24HR SCALE TRANS-AM ENDURO 

SATURDAY AUGUST 29, 2009 @ THUNDER RC RACEWAY IN NASHVILLE,TN

http://thunder.rc50.com/vtaenduro.pdf 

$500 CASH MONEY AND 24 HOUR SCALE(2.4 HOURS) OF NON-STOP TRANS-AM RACING 

MIN 18 ENTRANTS...3 MAN TEAMS..MARSHALL,DRIVE,PIT 

EVERY TEAM MEMBER CAN USE THEIR OWN CAR 

LAPS WILL BE ADDED UP FOR EACH TEAM TO DETERMINE THE WINNERS 

YOU CAN WORK ON YOUR CAR(TEAM CARS) AS LONG AS ONE OF YOUR TEAM MEMBERS ARE MARSHALLING 

ALL CARS WILL BE TECH DURING THE RACE 

ALL TEAM MEMBERS MUST PIT TOGETHER 

ALL TEAM MEMBERS MUST RUN SIMILAR PAINT SCHEMES AND SAME BODIES 

USVTA AND TMPL RULES APPLY 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ 

http://coolspringsracing.com/Home_Page.html 

ONE QUALIFYING ROUND FOR DRIVERSTAND AND PITLANE POSITION, STARTING AT NOON 

1ST PLACE $200 
2ND PLACE $120 
3RD PLACE $90 
4TH PLACE $60 
5TH PLACE $30 

SIGN-UPS ARE DUE IN BY EARLY AUGUST 

ENTRY FEE WILL BE ONLY $30 PER TEAM 

a regular club race that Friday nite @7pm...for those who want more track time before the enduro....It will be a totally new layout with a pit row 

GOTO THUNDER.RC50.COM FOR MORE INFO 

sponsored by KRC,Risk Sciences,Nashrcracer.com,Slot Spot

you can goto

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3859

to post your team info....


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

just a couple of notes about the race... 

1. its at Thunder RC in Nashville,TN 
2. all entries goto the track 
3. the payout is from the sponsors 
4. you must have visible tire thread on tires to start 
5. sign ups are due around the 15th, it doesnt have to be paid, but this way we can judge the crowd 
6. a Team Concoures contest will be judged, trophy to the team members 
7. yes you can run the new hpi Vette....but be warned...3 teams have picked that body as well... 
8.doors open at 9am for practice 
9.qualifiers at 12 noon 
10.race at 2pm 
11.done by 6pm 
12.any vintage American Muscle car..Vettes,Novas,Chevelles,Chargers..ect 
13.all drivers will be required to race for at least 40 mins...thats roughly 4x's at 10 min a turn.. 
14.personal transponders are required 
15.6-10 teams are expected...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

We have around 8 teams coming so far...from 3 states....its looking really good!...hopefully some more will complete our 10 teams...cya soon


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

these are some of the teams so far



TEAM DARK MONEY-HPI 68 CAMARO 
Donald Martin 
Myron Kinnard 
Dan Reino


TEAM HOBBY LOBBY-HPI 67 VETTE 
Robert Harrington 
Neal Davis 
Bobby Mills


TOP TEAM-HPI 67 VETTE 
Justin Lyons 
Cliffton Dodds 
Quinton Robbins


TEAM AMBUSH-HPI 70 CUDA 
Rick Hess 
Brandon Black


TEAM JMC RACING 
Mike Blick 
Jackie Woodard 
Clint Sweat


TEAM ABM-HPI 68 CAMARO 
Robert Dirla 
Brad Norris 
Darryl Bingner

TEAM N. GEORGIA-HPI 67 VETTE 
Chad Sharp 
Joe Sessum

and at least 2 more teams that dont have names yet

looking really good...cant wait


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

ok he is some info to pass along.. 

starting this weekend we will be taking entry fees from TEAMS that want to secure their spot in the Enduro. You can send your $30.00 money order or check to po box 70779 Nashville,TN 37207...and you will be able to pay with Paypal as well..the act info will be available soon. We just want to insure the early birds a spot in this race. The list of teams seem to grow every week, and not to say everyone will or wont show, but things happen. 

Like I mention before Robert/Nash/Thunder RC only benifits from the entry..its pays for the use of the track...all the payout is done by sponsors...its paid out regardless of turn-out.... 

also alot of ?????? have been answered about the race on the Memphis thread, such as bodies, rotation, and wings..goto... 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/msra-me...-24hr-scale-trans-am-enduro-info-sign-up.html 

to get the 411...that keeps me from posting twice..thanks for you time and hope to cya soon...

here is the paypal info

paypal
[email protected]

it's $31.5 if they paypal $1.50 for paypal fees

they send money though paypal using [email protected] for $31.50 and I get it they need to put there team name and 3 transponders in the comments section


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

In Two Weeks!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 29TH IN NASHVILLE,TN AT THUNDER RC RACEWAY 

CASHVILLE 24HR SCALE TRANS-AM ENDURO 
the countdown has started.... 

several teams of 3 will compete in a 24 hour scale Trans-am race. 

Teams from 4 states and over 10 different cities. 

These teams are going for a $500 cash payout and team concourse trophy contest. 

Look for some surprises from "un-known" teams and last minute entries. 

Sign-ups are still being accepted. 

Friday night club/points race on the new layout at 7pm. 

You still have time to get a team together or join a team needing an extra member. 

contact me at 615-851-1876 or email or pm if needing any help at all. 

CYA SOON AND GOOD LUCK!!!!!!*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Cashville 24hr Scale Trans-am Enduro*

CASHVILLE 500 ENDURO TEAM TRANS-AM MONEY RACE 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OH BOY!...lets see where to start... Ive been trying to word this without taking 3 pages...lol..oh well... 

First I would like to put the spotlight on the people that made this very very possible, 

Robert Dirla for the use of Thunder Rc Raceway 
Tim Moore for the AMB and donations to the track 
Tommy at Slot Spot for his donation 
Collin at HPI for his donation 
Mark for calling the races 
Mr. Gaines for the discount on the trophies 
James and Henslo for taking the Saturday to tech for us 
Snoopy for coming from GA to take pics and video 
Donald for getting his friend to take some pics as well 
Darryl Bingner for helping start this class to begin with 
all the guest that stopped by to check it out, hope the bug bites hard 

Now for the RACING!!!!! 

We had expected 6-15 teams to show and did alot of prep to make sure we had space and time to put on one of the BEST "SPECIAL" races ever. We knew that with all races you dont know who is coming or not until the day of or in this case, last chance qualifiers..lol We got 8 teams... 

TEAM T.O.P.-HPI 67 VETTE 
Justin Lyons 
Cliffton Dodds 
Quinton Robbins 

TEAM ABM-HPI 68 CAMARO 
Robert Dirla 
Brad Norris 
Darryl Bingner 

TEAM DARK MONEY-HPI 68 CAMARO 
Donald Martin 
Myron Kinnard 
Dan Reino 

TEAM AMBUSH-HPI 70 CUDA 
Rick Hess 
Brandon Black 
Joe Marshall 

TEAM BREAD CREW-HPI MIX 
Cornbread 
Eddie 
Hayden 

TEAM HOBBY LOBBY-HPI 67 VETTE 
Robert Harrington 
Neal Davis 
Bobby Mills 

TEAM SMOKEY AND THE BANDITS-HPI 68 CAMARO 
Jesse Carnell 
Joe Murphy 
Ben W. 

TEAM LAST MINUTE-HPI MIX 
Jackie Woodard 
Brad Dyer 
marshall 

we started off drawing numbers to assign pit spaces. First in the door got to pick 1st. That didnt mean it made your pit space closer to pit row. 
Once that was taking care of, it was time to do some qualifing. Each team member got set into a heat to see the best average for the team. The qual was a one time deal to see what spot on the stand and marshall and pit-row spot your team would get. Having a member not to finish was a sure way to end up at the bottom of the list... 

after some great heats ..Team ABM finished in the TQ spot which gave them choice on the stand..this also gave them the #1 spot for marshalling and pit-row...2nd -8th took turns picking as well.... 

Next we took some time for pics and the all important concourse contest that was judged by our volunteer techs...all the team cars looked great but it was Team Hobby Lobby that took home the three 1st place trophies ...Great Job on those Vettes guys 

The start had one speed bump..after the first 8 members took positions for the Le-mans start....the horn sounded and we were off to the 2.4hr enduro..or so we thought. About 7 mins in the system stopped counting. We then realized we had to change it into a lap race....500 sounds good..this got ppl even more excited. so after a quick vote we started back up...and let it all hang out for 500 magical laps....cant give a real play-by-play due to so much going on....but I can say that it was anybodies race to win. With lead changes all over and position spots changing it was a true team effort to get all the laps you could get. 

for all the cars on the track the driving and racing was very clean, no penalties were given to any teams and no complaints. 

here are some numbers.... 
23 total drivers 
I drove 28mins on one SMC 4000 28c pack..at one time(no pit) 
3 lead changes 
several position changes 
Dark Money held the lead for aprox. 45mins 
7 out of the 8 teams finished 
$500 dollars was paid out to the teams..CASH!! 
1 lap separated 1st and 2nd 
Thunder lead 5 different times for a total of 154 leading laps 
T.O.P. stayed in the top 3 the entire 500 laps except once 

I hope everyone really enjoyed themselves on this special event. I hope ppl talk about the race for months to come. I hope it sparked more intrest in the on-road scene and gives new drivers a chance to really have some hobby fun. 

thank you all for attending this child hood dream of a race for me..it really made me feel good. And to those who missed it...lets just say the talk around the water cooler is buuzzzing something in the very near future..... 

Cya for the largest Trans-am race in the country...THE MUSIC CITY CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!....COME GET SOME 

Myron"BATTMAN"Kinnard


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

here are some pics


----------

